# Sawmill



## skyhightree1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone have a portable sawmill or know anything about them like what to look for when buying one? I recently started keeping some of the logs i cut down. I have around 50 pine logs and 100 white oak logs. I bought some land and now want to use those logs for framing some cattle and horse loafing sheds and a tractor shed. Can anyone give a opinion or advice on that ?


----------



## deeker (Aug 21, 2009)

skyhightree1 said:


> Does anyone have a portable sawmill or know anything about them like what to look for when buying one? I recently started keeping some of the logs i cut down. I have around 50 pine logs and 100 white oak logs. I bought some land and now want to use those logs for framing some cattle and horse loafing sheds and a tractor shed. Can anyone give a opinion or advice on that ?



Several of us have protable mills, many have Chain Saw Mills....(CSM's) go to this thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=62

Kevin


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 23, 2009)

thank you for your help


----------



## lego1970 (Aug 23, 2009)

I worked with a guy for a couple days that had a portable Lucas Sawmill and I thought it was pretty impressive. I think it had a 25hp Kohler engine. He was turning pine and pin oak logs into boards or planks. The logs were about 10' long and about 24-36" in diameter. I believe the sawmill could be adjusted to handle longer, or bigger diameter logs. It was a neat set up, although a bit noisy for where he was located. Sounded like a dozen circular saws buzzing at the same time, so if you have close neighbors you might want to keep that in mind. I think I saw BMCA posted a picture that had one, so he could probably chime in with better info. Good luck.


----------



## brookpederson (Aug 24, 2009)

skyhightree1 said:


> Does anyone have a portable sawmill or know anything about them like what to look for when buying one? I recently started keeping some of the logs i cut down. I have around 50 pine logs and 100 white oak logs. I bought some land and now want to use those logs for framing some cattle and horse loafing sheds and a tractor shed. Can anyone give a opinion or advice on that ?



We have a Tmberking 1220, it's the most basic bandsaw mill they make. All manual cranking though the log, but it cuts great boards, beams or whatever you want. Stacking and drying your lumber is the important part. You need a place to stack and sticker it. Have you read the book Harvesting Urban Timber, it will tell you what you need to know--- GOOD LUCK


----------



## brookpederson (Aug 24, 2009)

OH YEA-- Another tip. If you allready have the logs and are waiting for a sawmill, get some ANCHOR SEAL, its a product you paint on the ends of the logs to keep them from cracking and checking.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Aug 25, 2009)

yea i appreciate all help you all gave me


----------



## oxbow (Aug 25, 2009)

*Ripsaw brand bandsaw mill*

I have a Ripsaw bandsaw mill, which I've been happy with. Maximum width board is 14", mine is powered by a Stihl 044. You have to push the mill along the log, the quality of cut is very good, once you get the feel for feed rate. The narrow kerf of the bandsaw vs. a chainsaw eliminates a lot of waste.
Not real easy to see, but the Ripsaw and a log with a cant cut off it is in my avatar.


----------



## lumberinspector (Aug 28, 2009)

Anchor Seal is a must not only for what brookpederson said but also to prevent stain. 

I have heard good things about the Norwood sawmill and a few of my friends have woodmizers. You may pay a bit more for a mizer but customer service is top notch.


----------



## Dr. Doom (Aug 30, 2009)

my dad bought a used lt40 super. It has performed great. We attended an open house at a local dealer. There were 3 guys from Woodmiser there. They were all with the company from its start, about 27 years. They demonstrated all their mills from the smallest to the largest. I dont know if their customer service can be beat.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 30, 2009)

Good customer service IS important, but Woodmizer isn't alone in that department. Norwood Industries is in the same boat, and i bet there are others too.

Rob


----------



## lumberinspector (Aug 30, 2009)

I think Baker has good customer service also. 

If any of you venture over to the Forestry Forum, you will get a good feel for the customer service for Woodmizer and Baker as some of their company personal are members there. 

I haven't seen Norwood at any of the major logging/forestry shows but Woodmizer and Baker are always there with plently of mills to see in action and plenty of people to answer questions.


----------



## Ted J (Aug 30, 2009)

lumberinspector said:


> I think Baker has good customer service also.
> 
> If any of you venture over to the Forestry Forum, you will get a good feel for the customer service for Woodmizer and Baker as some of their company personal are members there.
> 
> I haven't seen Norwood at any of the major logging/forestry shows but Woodmizer and Baker are always there with plently of mills to see in action and plenty of people to answer questions.



opcorn:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 30, 2009)

lumberinspector said:


> I think Baker has good customer service also.
> 
> If any of you venture over to the Forestry Forum, you will get a good feel for the customer service for Woodmizer and Baker as some of their company personal are members there.
> 
> I haven't seen Norwood at any of the major logging/forestry shows but Woodmizer and Baker are always there with plently of mills to see in action and plenty of people to answer questions.



Dang, and here i thought Sawmill EXPO 2009 was a "major" show...

Rob


----------



## lumberinspector (Aug 31, 2009)

Notice I said I as in me, haven't saw them. 

I don't recall seeing them at the Midwest Forestry Show in MO and or the Logging Congress. 

"I haven't seen....." 

That isn't to say someone else hasn't as some of you made it obvious. 

Instead of being an a** about it, you could have easliy said that you have at such an such a place. 

I apologize to you "pro" sawmillers for the mistake.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 31, 2009)

Lighten up dude!! No one was being an azz!

You should try to attend the Sawlex sawmill EXPO, it's a great show, and a lot of fun. Norwood not only attended the show, they let anyone who wanted to, run their mills, and a lot of folks wanted! At times, there was a line of folks waiting to saw a log!

It was all great fun, and i bet you would enjoy yourself!

Rob


----------



## mscott (Aug 31, 2009)

Skyhightree1
I think the Lumbermate 2000 sounds like the mill to look at. I had about the same situation as you. Lots of trees and a need for tractor sheds and buildings. I've only had my mill a short time and have milled Locust, Cherry, Walnut and other hardwoods. I bought the basic mill with 13hp Honda and could'nt ask for anything better for the money. I like it when I buy a large ticket item and it lives up to the advertisement. If I can figure out how to post an image i'll add a project or two i've completed. Well I guess they will go on as an attachment. If interested the leanto tractor shed was milled of locust and the swings are black walnt and cherry.

Rob
Kim and I still like you even IF you are an azz
Mike


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 1, 2009)

mscott said:


> Skyhightree1
> I think the Lumbermate 2000 sounds like the mill to look at. I had about the same situation as you. Lots of trees and a need for tractor sheds and buildings. I've only had my mill a short time and have milled Locust, Cherry, Walnut and other hardwoods. I bought the basic mill with 13hp Honda and could'nt ask for anything better for the money. I like it when I buy a large ticket item and it lives up to the advertisement. If I can figure out how to post an image i'll add a project or two i've completed.
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Mike,

I bet it wasn't "Kims" idea to mount that wooden seat on her 4 wheeler! How does that work going down trails??? lol You keep that up, and she won't let you play with her Lumbermate anymore!





Rob


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd find some local bandsaw mills and go watch them working to get some ideas on what you want. The small manual ones are way faster and you get way more lumber than a CSM but are still a lot of work. I run a B20 Timberking that has loading arms, toe boards, power log clamp, power log stops, power feed, power up and down with computer setworks, and a chain turner that really turns the logs fast. Most time I average 300 bf a hour with decent logs and a good helper, sometimes over 400 and with crappy logs as little as 200. The B20 is a nice simple easy to work on mill that has a 6 hp motor that runs the hydraulics elimating a lot of electric over hydraulic that some other mills use and are way more complicated, not to mention you get more features for less money than some. Mine came with a 27hp Kohler that was kind of gutless, swithed over to a 28hp Isuzu diesel that saws way faster. As I mentioned try and watch some different mills in action before you buy to know what you getting. Steve


----------

